# Tutorial Contest Winner March 2008: vintage



## user79 (Apr 1, 2008)

​

Congratulations to Specktra member *vintage* for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. Vintage will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, vintage, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!






Click here to check out vintage's winning tutorial!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 1, 2008)

She's gorgeous and so is her makeup! I'm going to go check her tutorial now


----------



## Susanne (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## ilurvemakeup (Apr 1, 2008)

Woot! GRATS!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2008)

woohoo! Congratulations!


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 1, 2008)

Kudos, it's a hot look.


----------



## n_c (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 1, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Odette (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!! You look beautiful


----------



## Divinity (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats pretty lady!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 2, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 2, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bravo! and congrats


----------



## nikkideevah (Apr 2, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## vanillaa (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome look!


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 4, 2008)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dawn27 (Apr 23, 2008)

That looks fab... you make it look so easy. many thanks


----------

